# Laptop Upgrade (SSD)



## Elmo (Jun 29, 2012)

Specs . 
i7 2630qm
2gb Gt 555m
8Gb ddr 1.3ghz
640gb wd blue ( swapping out with intel 120 gb ssd )
17 inch screen
the model is msi ge620dx if u are curious.


----------



## Elmo (Jun 29, 2012)

Im alittle unhappy with the finish of the back of the ssd its like it got effected with water or something but im not the only one. I saw a review on yt where a guy unboxes this same ssd and has the same thing :S Should have gone for corsair but i was worried about fw upgrades . They ran out of mushkin if not i would have gotten that  Just fyi from where im from we pay about  150 USD for a 120gb unlike the US which is roughly about 100 or less


----------



## techbuzz (Jun 29, 2012)

Well done sir. I wouldn't worry too much about the back of the SSD. No one is going to see it anyway. How fast does Windows boot up now when compared to how fast boot up with the spinning drive?


----------



## Elmo (Jun 29, 2012)

well it was a 5400 rpm.. lol so obviously much faster . Just installed win 7 ultimate on my laptop gona have to wait till i install the rest of the apps since im buzy installing another OS on a new desktop build :S


----------

